# Re-open a closed social welfare claim



## darrenc (8 Jul 2009)

Can anyone tell me if its possible to open a closed social welfare claim. I made a claim in january and recieved suplementry welfare from the health board for sixteen weeks while I waited for my claim. When I spoke to the inspector over my case, she gave me a list of papers and documents ect I needed to give her and four weeks to do so and a phone number to ring if I needed more time. I did need more time and rang a number of times and got no answer. I did get everything she wanted except payslips from my dads partner who refused to give them to me. When I went down to my local welfare office I was told my case was closed and I would have to make a new claim.
The reason I need to re-open my old claim is because I want to get on the back to education programme as a mature student and to do this I have to be recieving a social welfare claim for at least nine months.
I havn't recieved any moneys from the health board or social welfare since the 29th april as a result I have not paid maintenance for my child in eleven weeks nor paid my dads partner rent in three months.
On this Friday 10th July after many chances and alot of time to get this sorted I will be removed from my house and be homeless. This also means ofcorse I will not be abke to take my son for the weekend.
What can i do?


----------



## so-crates (8 Jul 2009)

hi darrenc, I think you ought to move this thread to the Social Welfare forum, it is more likely to get a response there.


----------

